# Democrats Brought Blacks Here On Ships.....Now They're Bringing New Blacks Thru Our Borders



## mudwhistle (Aug 3, 2019)

They can't argue this fact.....Democrats supported slavery.....and they brought blacks to America on ships. Now they're bring their new blacks thru our Southern border. 

Democrats support cheap labor and human-trafficking. They plan on registering "refugees" by the millions and are already using them to steal elections all over the country. They're tipping it off with their sanctuary cities and sanctuary states.

They claim they care about these people, but in reality, everything they complain about, they set up in the first place. There was no argument from Democrats when Obama asked for money to pay for these detention centers.....now they're fighting Trump tooth and nail over every last cent....intentionally making the situation worse......






Democrats voted to limit the number of beds in detention facilities. They refuse to fund those same facilities while showboating about how decrepit these facilities are. If you notice, not one of them is seen inside the facilities when they pontificate about what a terrible state they're in. They're always standing outside lying their asses off about the conditions. Here's the rub: They wanted this to happen. They planned on it. 








Meanwhile, the cities they run are rat infested shitholes. After years of neglect and billions of dollars dumped into the pockets of the rich, no improvement is on the horizon. Democrats aren't even remotely decent leaders. They are excellent instigators. They get people worked up into a frenzy. That's the only thing they're good at. Truth be told....Blacks are beginning to realize that the party that claims to care about them has abandoned them for another group of newcomers. 










Blacks were enslaved by the welfare state. Democrats are as we speak enslaving a new generation of slaves with this same welfare state.



Liberal crying fake tears over Baltimore


----------



## Katniss (Aug 3, 2019)

_Grrrrrroan......... (Katniss runs her hand down her face and looks to the sky)_


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 3, 2019)

Katniss said:


> _Grrrrrroan......... (Katniss runs her hand down her face and looks to the sky)_



Really?
I know....logic is a difficult thing for some people to grasp......because they've been fed a load of BS for so long.

Expand and open your mind.

Try thinking for yourself for once.


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 3, 2019)

Lincoln had a plan to deport the blacks after slavery became illegal.  Unfortunately he was killed before he could make this happen.


----------



## Confounding (Aug 3, 2019)

Oh, right, the racist southern "Democrats" that opposed welfare, fought for states' rights, wanted strict border control and demanded lower taxes. That definitely sounds like the left to me.


----------



## Katniss (Aug 3, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Katniss said:
> 
> 
> > _Grrrrrroan......... (Katniss runs her hand down her face and looks to the sky)_
> ...



I think for myself everyday.  It's exhausting......hahahahaha

Why not approach your position without trying to insult one faction of people.  Also, if we're being "honest" you'll admit that the parties flipped policies and platforms many many many.....hell - a long time ago.  So it's false to suggest that the democrats of today were the democrats of yester-years.  I'm sure you'll also admit (since we're being honest) that the current approach of today's republicans is more aligned with those in the past who treated anyone who wasn't white as less than human.


----------



## Confounding (Aug 3, 2019)

Katniss said:


> Why not approach your position without trying to insult one faction of people.



None of them feel inclined to because the other side almost never offers the same courtesy. 



Katniss said:


> Also, if we're being "honest" you'll admit that the parties flipped policies and platforms many many many.....hell - a long time ago.



No, because they truly don't believe that to be the case.


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 3, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> They can't argue this fact.....Democrats supported slavery.....and they brought blacks to America on ships. Now they're bring their new blacks thru our Southern border.
> 
> Democrats support cheap labor and human-trafficking. They plan on registering "refugees" by the millions and are already using them to steal elections all over the country. They're tipping it off with their sanctuary cities and sanctuary states.
> 
> ...


“Democrats brought blacks here on ships” there is so much different kinds of stupid in this statement I honestly don’t know where to begin.


----------



## Katniss (Aug 3, 2019)

Confounding said:


> Katniss said:
> 
> 
> > Why not approach your position without trying to insult one faction of people.
> ...



True - both sides attack the other.  I wish that were not the case.
I'm only suggesting when posting an article why not "try" and pose it in a way that welcomes discussion rather then a defense.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 3, 2019)

Katniss said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Katniss said:
> ...


I know....thinking for yourself is exhausting.
I do it every day.
Try bucking up....maybe have a cup of coffee to get yourself going....and try thinking for yourself.

The parties didn't flip policies.
All the Democrats did was change tactics. But for some strange reason they always go back to the same ole playbook they've always been using.
Consider the fact that every thing a Democrat politician says is a lie until proven otherwise by somebody independent. Yes....Republicans lie....but the media never let's them get away with it. Democrats, that's a different story.

Democrats have been allowed to lie to us for so long that when they turn on each other and point out the lies....it's a total shock to some people.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 3, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > They can't argue this fact.....Democrats supported slavery.....and they brought blacks to America on ships. Now they're bring their new blacks thru our Southern border.
> ...


Well, feel free to start.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 3, 2019)

whistle, dear----you got mud for brains


----------



## Confounding (Aug 3, 2019)

Katniss said:


> True - both sides attack the other.  I wish that were not the case.
> I'm only suggesting when posting an article why not "try" and pose it in a way that welcomes discussion rather then a defense.



Because the left and right are not cordial. They are at war. They see each other as the evil opposition that must be stopped at all costs.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 3, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> whistle, dear----you got mud for brains


Fuck you too.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 3, 2019)

Confounding said:


> Oh, right, the racist southern "Democrats" that opposed welfare, fought for states' rights, wanted strict border control and demanded lower taxes. That definitely sounds like the left to me.


Where did they go?


----------



## Confounding (Aug 3, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Where did they go?



They left the party over the civil rights movement.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 3, 2019)

Yes.....Dutch and English slavers brought the first slaves to America in the state of Virginia.....but if you look at the history of slavery....and the Civil War....Virginia supported slavery. 

So much is said about how Republicans are whites who hate minorities....but this isn't true at all. Some of the whites who are the most racist live in the South and are registered Democrats.

Wow, what a surprise!!!


Links

History of slavery in Virginia - Wikipedia

Virginia in the American Civil War - Wikipedia


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 3, 2019)

Confounding said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Where did they go?
> ...


That's what our corrupt leftist media would lead you to believe.
A few Democrats changed parties....but their voters stayed in the party.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 3, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> They can't argue this fact.....Democrats supported slavery.....and they brought blacks to America on ships. Now they're bring their new blacks thru our Southern border.
> 
> Democrats support cheap labor and human-trafficking. They plan on registering "refugees" by the millions and are already using them to steal elections all over the country. They're tipping it off with their sanctuary cities and sanctuary states.
> 
> ...


We could be promoting the general welfare upgrading Ellis Island.


----------



## Confounding (Aug 3, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> but their voters stayed in the party.



Why would they do that after the platform changed to something they didn't support?


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 3, 2019)

Confounding said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > but their voters stayed in the party.
> ...


Because many of them are single issue voters.
All you have to do is give them one excuse and they will vote for the same people despite the fact they are totally incompetent. 
The few Democrats that switched parties are long gone now.
Their racism didn't go with them because it's still alive and well in the Democrat Party of today. 
It's just getting to the point the less and less of them can stomach voting for a Democrat anymore....thus the need for bringing millions of new voters into sanctuary states to prop up their voter base.


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 3, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Just don’t see why you need to try and bring the partisan attacks. I’ll lay out your stupid implications.

- Today’s democrats have anything to do with the actions of their non existent party during the slave trade.

-The party ideologies back then were completely different

- Slavery was not a result of “democrats” it was a sick and barbaric practice that existed in many societies. Again, nothing to do with democrats.

- Slavery in the 1800s is nothing like modern day welfare. The implication is idiotic like the rest of your OP

So now let me ask you something. Is there any purpose to your OP besides trolling democrats with false correlations and labels? If so, then what?


----------



## Care4all (Aug 3, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> They can't argue this fact.....Democrats supported slavery.....and they brought blacks to America on ships. Now they're bring their new blacks thru our Southern border.
> 
> Democrats support cheap labor and human-trafficking. They plan on registering "refugees" by the millions and are already using them to steal elections all over the country. They're tipping it off with their sanctuary cities and sanctuary states.
> 
> ...


There were no Democrats or a Democratic party when blacks were first brought here on ships, silly one!


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 3, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I guess you are incapable of connecting the dots unless it's spoon fed to you by CNN or MSNBC.
Slavery comes in various forms.
Figure out why Democrats all of the sudden felt it was a good idea to take advantage of the Civil Rights era.

Why do Democrats support Planned Parenthood when the founder was a racist 

Why do Democrats really support welfare....and fight against anything that will get blacks off of it
Why do Democrats support open borders and converting Obamacare to Medicare expansion
Why do Democrats think that it's okay to give free health care and welfare to illegals


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 3, 2019)

Care4all said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > They can't argue this fact.....Democrats supported slavery.....and they brought blacks to America on ships. Now they're bring their new blacks thru our Southern border.
> ...


My OP wasn't an absolute literal statement.
Yeah.....the Democrat Party came along later.
However they supported slavery even after it was made illegal....Republicans were against it.

I'm trying to get people to recognize the similarities.
Democrats are always trying to take advantage of people that have very few options.
These newcomers skipped the slavery part and leapfrogged straight to collecting welfare....which is supposed to be against the expressed purpose of immigration. You're supposed to be a contributor to the economy when you come here, not a leach sucking off of it.
This is why what the Democrats are doing is as wrong now as it was a couple of hundred years ago.
Democrats seem to always be on the wrong side of history.


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 3, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


They support planned parenthood because of the actual work they do providing reproductive healthcare to women. I promise most people have no idea of what the beliefs of the founder are. So another dumb point

They support welfare because they want to help the poor/oppressed and provide them with resources instead of saying “suck it and do it yourself.

Only a very small wing supports open borders, the vast majority does not. Those that do feel that way do so for humanitarian reasons because they believe in providing opportunity for all

Few to none believe in giving free healthcare to illegals. That talking point is a lie.

Got any more brain busters?


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 3, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



There is a lot of evidence that Planned Parenthood spends 90% of their resources trying to perform abortions.
They support welfare because it's a way to keep people dependent on government. Why would they give it to able-bodied people? I've seen 3 generations of families living completely off of welfare. Nobody in the family working.
Democrats as a whole widely support open borders. Anyone who doesn't comes under attack. Then they turn around and use it to accuse Republicans of caging children and separating families. Nevermind that they insisted on it......at the same time they voted against it.

Every single Democrat raised their hand on that stage when they asked them if they would give free health care to illegals.


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 3, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


1. That’s complete bullshit that you can’t back up.

2. I support welfare and it has nothing to do with wanting people to repent of the government. I also help my local church with their efforts in my community and it has nothing to do with wanting people to be dependent on the church, I’m not even religious. 

3. Complete bullshit. Show one prominent dem leader that supports open borders. You can’t

4. That’s a lie... it’s not what they were asked


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 3, 2019)

Confounding said:


> Oh, right, the racist southern "Democrats" that opposed welfare, fought for states' rights, wanted strict border control and demanded lower taxes. That definitely sounds like the left to me.



History of the United States Democratic Party - Wikipedia

The Democratic Party is the oldest voter-based political party in the world and the oldest existing political party in the United States, tracing its heritage back to the anti-Federalists and the Jeffersonian Democratic-Republican Party of the 1790s.[1][2][3] Known as the party of the "common man", the early Democratic Party stood for individual rights and state sovereignty and opposed banks and the abolition of slavery


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 3, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


It's exactly what they were asked....I suspect they regretted their response later.

Every prominent leader supports open borders.
Not just with their words but their actions.

It doesn't matter what you believe in....because the people you support believe in what I said.
And you and I can both find evidence that Planned Parenthood performs most of the abortions in America and in some cases openly discourage other options.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 3, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


there's a lot of evidence..that you aren't providing any evidence!  LOL!~


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 3, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


No it’s not at all what they were asked. Look up the quote of the question. Nowhere do they say free healthcare to illegals. Trump tries to spin that. Guess you took the bait


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 3, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Planned parenthood providing most the abortions is very different than what you said about them putting 90% of their resources into abortion. Nice try


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 3, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Undocumented means illegal.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 3, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Sorry....94%


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 3, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


No...there isn't anything more--this is mudwhistle--there is not anything more to his agenda.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 3, 2019)

Leana Wen was the director of Planned-Parenthood and was removed over their refusal to discuss other options besides abortions. In a secret meeting with the board she was removed because of differences over the direction of the organization....she wanted them to be more health care related than political.

PPH focuses primarily on birth control and services that lead to abortions.....not in caring for the fetus till birth and possible adoption. 

“I came to Planned Parenthood to run a national healthcare organization and to advocate for the broad range of public health policies that affect our patients’ health,” Wen wrote. “The new Board leadership has determined that the priority of Planned Parenthood moving forward is to double down on *abortion rights advocacy.”*​
Opinion | What Wen’s Firing Reveals About Planned Parenthood


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Aug 3, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Nope....although your figure is quoted extensively..on anti-choice site and Right wing echo sites.
This is an anti-abortion site as well..but an honest on..as far as stats:

How much of Planned Parenthood's services are related to abortions?

_*"In terms of patients, Planned Parenthood served 2.4 million people last year and provided 328,348 abortions, according to its annual report. That works out to 13.7 percent of patients.
The national Planned Parenthood office did not respond to requests for an interview and little data is available outside of its annual reports, which consist of broad outlines. The reports don't include specifics such as all abortion-related visits, expenses or revenue.
Local numbers provide more detail.
The Arizona branch of Planned Parenthood produces its own report on the organization's activities in the state. Jodi Liggett, vice president of public affairs for the group, said of 33,181 Arizona patients 5,732 had an abortion in 2016.
That is about 17.27 percent of patients and 11 percent of all visits.
The remainder received services including cancer screenings, sexually transmitted infection testing and contraception. Nationally, STI testing and contraception were a part of more than 7 million visits.
Part of Herrod's argument stems from a disparity between the number of visits for an abortion and those for prenatal care or adoption referrals.
Nationally, Planned Parenthood provided 9,419 “prenatal services" and 2,889 adoption referrals in 2016. It's possible that some patients visited multiple times for these services, but it's unclear from the national organization's numbers. Assuming each visit was from a different person, prenatal services and adoption referrals combined for 0.5 percent of total visits.
"I think that it's fairly clear that the primary focus is to continue to promote abortion," Herrod said.
Liggett said that while Planned Parenthood is "proud to offer" abortions, they counsel patients about all options."*_


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 3, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


_*I don't have to listen to you.....cuz you're a racist asshole!!!.*_
I'm just using a typical leftist tactic....


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 3, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Yup and nowhere did the say FREE healthcare


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 3, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I guess you have a problem with English. 
That's okay, liar.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 3, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> They can't argue this fact.....Democrats supported slavery.....and they brought blacks to America on ships. Now they're bring their new blacks thru our Southern border.
> 
> Democrats support cheap labor and human-trafficking. They plan on registering "refugees" by the millions and are already using them to steal elections all over the country. They're tipping it off with their sanctuary cities and sanctuary states.
> 
> ...


Yes, most conservatives are truly this stupid and dishonest.


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 3, 2019)

Southern Democrats got used to free slave labor for their plantations then, Republicans took that away with the end of slavery.  Flash forward to today, Democrats have a virtual plantation wherein they keep blacks victims so they can throw a pittance to them for votes.   Blacks are slowly coming around to the scam so NOW the Democrats have to go outside the country to get more voter-slaves.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 4, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> They can't argue this fact.....Democrats supported slavery.....and they brought blacks to America on ships. Now they're bring their new blacks thru our Southern border.
> 
> Democrats support cheap labor and human-trafficking. They plan on registering "refugees" by the millions and are already using them to steal elections all over the country. They're tipping it off with their sanctuary cities and sanctuary states.
> 
> ...



_You better watch out
You better not cry
You better not pout
I'm telling you why
E bola  is coming to town

Its  making a list,
Checking it twice;
Doesn't give a shit if you're black or you're white .
E bola is coming to town_


Where my goddamn wall and secure border


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 4, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Show me where they said free healthcare genius? You can’t. So don’t call me a liar


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 4, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I posted the video...liar.


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 4, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


You did post the video which proved my point... nowhere did they say free healthcare. You’re lying


----------



## rjs330 (Aug 7, 2019)

Katniss said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Katniss said:
> ...


Another leftist lie. Johnson was a hard core racist. And he's the one that got the ball rolling to get the black vote.  

Flipping means the Republicans are now the racists.  Please give us ONE racist law that Republicans have passed specifically to Target the blacks.  Please provide evidence of the Republican party for your claim.  

It's the Republican party that has ALWAYS fought for providing opportunity for ALL Americans.  The proof is evident right now.  Minorities are faring better under Republican policies than they ever have under Democrat ones. 

The only thing the Democrats did was turn the African Americans into slaves for the government instead of slaves on the plantations.  

It makes me sick.  African Americans deserve better than rat infested Democratic strongholds.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 7, 2019)

rjs330 said:


> Katniss said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Republicans don't cheer when a Drank swigging drug addict bashes in the head of a White-Hispanic neighborhood watch. We don't get mad when a coke head gets killed by cops while swinging a knife. We don't like it when millions of Mexicans and Central Americans invade our country so Democrats can turn Texas blue.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 7, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Well you can rub a dog's nose in his mess but some need other techniques to housebreak em. 

You're not as smart as a dog, which is why you're a Jackass.


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 7, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Care to post the quote of where you think they said illegals get free healthcare? Cause it sure wasn’t in that video you posted. Put your money where your mouth is. I got my money on you coming up empty and posting another childish photo or empty insult. Come on prove me right again


----------



## Kilroy2 (Aug 7, 2019)

The first party was the Democratic-Republican Party    
Conservatives were part of the democratic party and they eventually splintered to the Republican party as the democratic

The conservatives were part of the democratic party until the issue of civil rights in 1964 where they started the move to join the repub

 Issues civil rights and the only reason Texas didn't vote repub is because LBJ was from Texas.  


 



voting map in 1960 VS 1964 when civil rights became a issue

The funny part is when they all voted for Wallace in 1968 and then settle down and became solid repubs


----------



## rjs330 (Aug 7, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



They all said they would provide healthcare for illegals. Please show us where they said anything about illegals paying for it.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 7, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Again....i posted the video. 
You refuse to acknowledge it. 

This is not my problem. It's yours


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 7, 2019)

rjs330 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Mayor Pete and Biden both specifically said it was a buy in option during that debate, that why Biden was wishy washy to raise his hand and I believe if you check most the other candidates plans it is the same thing... a buy in

Providing healthcare is not the same thing as giving free healthcare. Gas stations provide gas to illegals too. That doesn’t mean they are giving it away for free. This talking point is so old and it is all based on a spin from Trump. Talk about fake news!!!


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 7, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Yes you posted a video of them saying exactly what I said they said and not what your lying about them saying. The fact that you can’t post a quote shows how full of shit you are. Thanks for playing. You’re done.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 7, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> rjs330 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Uh...... Obamacare registered millions of non-citizens just to reach 6 million. They're already getting free health care now. They can walk into any ER in the country and get treated. Democrats support this.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 7, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


The question was do they support free health care for undocumented migrants. 
They all raised their hands....and they were loudly cheered by the crowd


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 7, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > rjs330 said:
> ...


Haha. Ok buddy, you win. I don’t have the time or patience to explain the difference between emergency care and the healthcare being discussed in the debate. Congrats!


----------



## rjs330 (Aug 8, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> rjs330 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Whoa there. Illegals can go see a doctor now and pay for it.  They are not refused healthcare.  So what exactly does "provide healthcare" mean then? Gas stations provide gas, and the illegal can get it and pay for it. Doctor's provide healthcare and illegals can go to a doctor and pay for it.  So why do the Democrats need to provide healthcare then?


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 8, 2019)

rjs330 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > rjs330 said:
> ...


I believe the question was asking if illegals could buy into their medical insurance plan. It certainly wasn’t “free healthcare”


----------



## LilOlLady (Aug 16, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> They can't argue this fact.....Democrats supported slavery.....and they brought blacks to America on ships. Now they're bring their new blacks thru our Southern border.
> 
> Democrats support cheap labor and human-trafficking. They plan on registering "refugees" by the millions and are already using them to steal elections all over the country. They're tipping it off with their sanctuary cities and sanctuary states.
> 
> ...


BAT-SHIT


----------



## anynameyouwish (Aug 16, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> They can't argue this fact.....Democrats supported slavery.....and they brought blacks to America on ships. Now they're bring their new blacks thru our Southern border.
> 
> Democrats support cheap labor and human-trafficking. They plan on registering "refugees" by the millions and are already using them to steal elections all over the country. They're tipping it off with their sanctuary cities and sanctuary states.
> 
> ...




The first WHITE CONSERVATIVE CHRISTIANS to bring black slaves occurred in the 1600's. The Democratic party didn't even exist until 1820.

So long before CONSERVATIVE CHRISTIAN democrats brought slaves here CONSERVATIVE CHRISTIANS brought them.

Care to take responsibility for that?


----------



## anynameyouwish (Aug 16, 2019)

Katniss said:


> _Grrrrrroan......... (Katniss runs her hand down her face and looks to the sky)_




It is odd.....

interesting.....

scary.....

that every conservative in the country has been indoctrinated with the BIG LIE!

that DEMOCRATS are the party of slavery.....

and they ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS fail to mention that those democrats of the 1800's were CONSERVATIVE CHRISTIANS!


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 16, 2019)

anynameyouwish said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > They can't argue this fact.....Democrats supported slavery.....and they brought blacks to America on ships. Now they're bring their new blacks thru our Southern border.
> ...


So you're saying that Democrats had nothing to do with slavery the entire time it was legal?


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 16, 2019)

anynameyouwish said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > They can't argue this fact.....Democrats supported slavery.....and they brought blacks to America on ships. Now they're bring their new blacks thru our Southern border.
> ...


So you're saying Democrats never supported slavery?


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 16, 2019)

LilOlLady said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > They can't argue this fact.....Democrats supported slavery.....and they brought blacks to America on ships. Now they're bring their new blacks thru our Southern border.
> ...


So you're saying that the people that eventually became Southern Democrats had absolutely nothing to do with slavery now?


----------



## LilOlLady (Aug 16, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


There is no slavery in America today? WTF are you drinking? Welfare is not slavery and if it were every country in the world has slavery as they all have a welfare system. God said take care of the poor and the poor will always be among us. America is about 10th place in the welfare system. Some countries there is a volunteer donation to the welfare system. Iraq was one of them.


----------



## LilOlLady (Aug 16, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...





mudwhistle said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 16, 2019)

LilOlLady said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...


And you're a retard if you think that the sex-trafficking trade isn't alive and well in America. 
So shove it bitch.


----------



## Savay Vosabi (Aug 16, 2019)

Really?
I know....logic is a difficult thing for some people to grasp......because they've been fed a load of BS for so long.


----------



## LilOlLady (Aug 16, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...





mudwhistle said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


You just graduated. And Democrats are running the sex trafficking trade? The subject was welfare and welfare is not slavery. Pendejo..


----------



## Lincoln1976 (Aug 17, 2019)

LilOlLady said:


> You just graduated. And Democrats are running the sex trafficking trade? The subject was welfare and welfare is not slavery. Pendejo..


welfare is modern day slavery...just because you have no clue, doesn't mean it isn't true...just look up Harz IV or universal credit...ever worked a €1/hr job? that's what they force people to work for in Germany...and that sector has exploded since 1998 whe it was introduced by labor (SPD)...so, you work your ass of for €1/hr and than you get a top up from teh government....modern day slavery but businesses love it!

Go, wake up and learn a bit before making bold statements..you look pendejo...


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 12, 2019)

Katniss said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Katniss said:
> ...




No, the parties never flipped platforms or policies....the democrats realized right at the end of the Civil Rights movement that if they didn't jump on board at the very end, they wouldn't win national elections ever again...so they accepted racists of all colors into the democrat party...and decided to use Welfare to destroy black families...

The democrat party continues to treat people who are not white as less than human...hence the violence and crime in minority, democrat voting districts.


----------



## CharlesSipe (Oct 21, 2019)

hello


----------



## Third Party (Oct 22, 2019)

CharlesSipe said:


> hello


Who banned you?


----------



## LilOlLady (Oct 27, 2019)

A crock of bs. Democrats that brought slaves to this country are now the Republicans. After *being* the dominant party in U.S. politics from 1800 to 1829, the *Democratic-Republicans* split into two factions by 1828: the federalist National *Republicans*, and the *Democrats*.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 27, 2019)

LilOlLady said:


> A crock of bs. Democrats that brought slaves to this country are now the Republicans. After *being* the dominant party in U.S. politics from 1800 to 1829, the *Democratic-Republicans* split into two factions by 1828: the federalist National *Republicans*, and the *Democrats*.


Democrats want new voters and see illegals or minority immigrants as the best bet. Republicans want immigrants who have skills and or money so we don't have to support them. Most Americans want anybody who will do hard jobs so they don't have to. How did we get in this mess?


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 31, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> They can't argue this fact.....Democrats supported slavery.....and they brought blacks to America on ships. Now they're bring their new blacks thru our Southern border.
> 
> Democrats support cheap labor and human-trafficking. They plan on registering "refugees" by the millions and are already using them to steal elections all over the country. They're tipping it off with their sanctuary cities and sanctuary states.
> 
> ...




The democrats went to war and tried to tear this country apart to keep Black human beings as slaves.....and now they are attempting a coup against the sitting President...they are vile.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 31, 2019)

2aguy said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > They can't argue this fact.....Democrats supported slavery.....and they brought blacks to America on ships. Now they're bring their new blacks thru our Southern border.
> ...



Another post should do the trick.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 31, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> They can't argue this fact.....Democrats supported slavery.....and they brought blacks to America on ships. Now they're bring their new blacks thru our Southern border.]




Tell us all about all of those Democrats from before the Democratic Party was founded......

There is a reason why African Americans treat you on the Right like the pariahs you deserve to be. Mainly because you are such racists.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 31, 2019)

2aguy said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > They can't argue this fact.....Democrats supported slavery.....and they brought blacks to America on ships. Now they're bring their new blacks thru our Southern border.
> ...



White Christian males went to war to keep black human beings as slaves.

Now white Christian males are claiming that the only racists are blacks and browns.


----------



## Flash (Oct 31, 2019)

The last fucking thing this country needs are more goddamn Negroes.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 31, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> They can't argue this fact.....Democrats supported slavery.....and they brought blacks to America on ships. Now they're bring their new blacks thru our Southern border.
> 
> Democrats support cheap labor and human-trafficking. They plan on registering "refugees" by the millions and are already using them to steal elections all over the country. They're tipping it off with their sanctuary cities and sanctuary states.
> 
> ...


Poor ignorant CRC.......importation of slaves from Africa ended, by Constitutional law, in 1808....before the Democrat Party even started.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 31, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > They can't argue this fact.....Democrats supported slavery.....and they brought blacks to America on ships. Now they're bring their new blacks thru our Southern border.
> ...


The poor ignorant OP forgot that the slave trade ended in 1808...before the Democrat Party came to be.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 31, 2019)

Syriusly said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > They can't argue this fact.....Democrats supported slavery.....and they brought blacks to America on ships. Now they're bring their new blacks thru our Southern border.]
> ...




The democrat party was fully formed when they started the Civil War to keep Blacks as slaves.....they were a fully formed political party when they fought to restart the slave trade with Africa, tried to get states admitted as slave states, and again, when they started the Civil War....they were a fully formed party when they started the KKK, fought all but the last Civil Rights acts, and lynched freed Blacks and their Republican allies.....


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 31, 2019)

Syriusly said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




No....White Christian male republicans who  led the movement to end slavery...it was members of the democrat party who fought to keep slaves and started a war to do it.....leading to the deaths of 500,000 Americans...


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 31, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




The democrat party wanted to restart the slave trade with Africa, you doofus, and fought in Congress to get states admitted to the Union as slave states spreading slavery to the new parts of the country, and the democrat party, fully formed, who started the Civil War to keep Blacks as slaves...


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 1, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Katniss said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


The right wing is worse and the most bigoted.


----------



## DustyInfinity (Nov 26, 2019)

Importing a new welfare voting block is absolute proof of what Democrats think of Americans.  If you still think they care about the poor or middle class, then why are they importing more instead of helping US citizens who need it?  Mud is right on the money.  The democrats are the new plantation owners with their summer homes.  Government makes them rich, and everyone else is enslaved.  History repeats itself.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 26, 2019)

DustyInfinity said:


> Importing a new welfare voting block is absolute proof of what Democrats think of Americans.  If you still think they care about the poor or middle class, then why are they importing more instead of helping US citizens who need it?  Mud is right on the money.  The democrats are the new plantation owners with their summer homes.  Government makes them rich, and everyone else is enslaved.  History repeats itself.


It is right wing warfare-State policies that create refugees.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 26, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Katniss said:
> ...



What a great well thought out and compelling argument, it must have taken you all night to think that up.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 26, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> DustyInfinity said:
> 
> 
> > Importing a new welfare voting block is absolute proof of what Democrats think of Americans.  If you still think they care about the poor or middle class, then why are they importing more instead of helping US citizens who need it?  Mud is right on the money.  The democrats are the new plantation owners with their summer homes.  Government makes them rich, and everyone else is enslaved.  History repeats itself.
> ...



That's why the Democrats are so pissed off at Trump for wanting to pull out of Syria?


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 26, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


yes, i learned how to use not only a dictionary but also a thesaurus.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 26, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > DustyInfinity said:
> ...


Don't complain about new Syrian refugees.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 26, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




White Christian males went to war to keep black human beings as slaves. 

Now the descendents of those slaves are Democrats, and white Christian males call Democrats the 'slave party'


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 26, 2019)

2aguy said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



The Democrat Party never started a war.

As you know- the Confederacy didn't have any political parties. And there were Democrats still within the Union.

Isn't it odd how you never mention the Confederacy in these rants of yours? Like you want to pretend that all of the Republicans who today are supporting the history of the Confederacy- you know all about 'states rights'- are somehow not supporting slavery. 

African Americans get it- it is why African Americans reject the modern party of the Confederacy- the Republican Party- which to this day supports the concept that the Civil War was fought over states rights, and that members of the Confederacy were great American heroes. 

You are really left with this awkward truth. 

In order to label today's Democrats as the party of slavery- you have label African Americans are being pro-slavery. 
Or say that African Americans are too stupid to know that they are supporting pro-slavery. 

Not that you will admit that- but yeah- you are calling African Americans all idiots........because they are a) African Americans and b) well they are African Americans.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 26, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Wow, amazing for a guy with your learning disabilities. Congrats.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 26, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Where have I complained about Syrian refugees? So why are Democrats so upset about Trump wanting to pull out of Syria? Seems the warmongers on the left are hoping and praying for conflict.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 27, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Even if they come through our southern border?

Upgrade Ellis Island for modern times!


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 27, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



I have never complained about legal immigration. We are a nation built on legal immigration. 
Since you want to open Ellis Island, I’ll let you upgrade and reopen it. Let me know how it goes. 

When are you going to answer my question to you? Why do Democrats want war and conflict in Syria? Why are Democrats warmongers?


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 27, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


One thousand dollars per person for Entry into the Union as a visitor.  Our welfare clause is General and we have a Commerce Clause.  

All one should require, is a petty cash fund for that purpose.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 27, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



You won’t be honest and answer the questions.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 27, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> They can't argue this fact.....Democrats supported slavery.....and they brought blacks to America on ships. Now they're bring their new blacks thru our Southern border.
> 
> Democrats support cheap labor and human-trafficking. They plan on registering "refugees" by the millions and are already using them to steal elections all over the country. They're tipping it off with their sanctuary cities and sanctuary states.
> 
> ...


This might be the most painfully idiotic thread i have ever seen. Truly, embarrassingly retarded. Goddamn this is stupid. Like, a drunk ferret after a lobotomy stupid.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 27, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > They can't argue this fact.....Democrats supported slavery.....and they brought blacks to America on ships. Now they're bring their new blacks thru our Southern border.
> ...



Speaking of embarrassingly retarded and stupid, how are you doing today Fort?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 27, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Oh great. What are you whining about now, crybaby?


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 27, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



I am having a great day as always, you seem a little sensitive today. Maybe one day you’ll grow up.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 27, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


I thought it was Your guy who enabled the current conflict.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Nov 27, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Nov 27, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 27, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Still not going to answer? Trump is the one wanting to leave Syria, and I’m all for it. We don’t belong in the Middle East or anywhere else other than the United States. So why do Democrats want to stay and fight in a war if they are so peaceful? Why did Obama bomb the hell out of Libya? Why did JFK, Truman, FDR and LBJ get us into the biggest conflicts in American history? Your narrative is just biased, incorrect and inconsistent.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 28, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Russia is the other major player in that conflict; why does the right wing want to simply leave the area to the Russians?


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 28, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Because Turkey is our NATO ally, are they not? You want to go to war with an ally or work diplomatic channels? Seems you are the warmonger, not me.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 28, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Your Russian friends have less credibility with natural rights and they don't have our Bill of Rights.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 28, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



I don’t have any friends in Russia, I despise Russia and especially Putin. Why did you bring something up that we weren’t discussing? I am real tired of your ignorance, bigotry and stereotyping. It shows how close minded you are.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 28, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Why simply retreat and leave the field to the Russians, right wingers?


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 28, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



I’m not a right winger, I amazed how some people can only see left or right. I explained our ties with Turkey, are you wanting to fight Turkey? Why do you seem to want war? I thought you were claiming to be peaceful and you are wanting us to stay put and sacrifice our young men and women? For what purpose? Time to bring our young American men and women home and let the world police their own and let us become neutral.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 29, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


It keeps it simple for the right wing.  

We should have been helping promote their general welfare not their general warfare, as allies.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 29, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



It shows your bigotry is all it shows. I think it helps you categorically demean any opposition and helps you avoid answering any questions, like the ones I just asked and you summarily dismissed. 

It's all good to me, it shows the dishonesty you seem to love. It also shows how you have nothing to back up your claims because you resort to diversion.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 29, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Trump just moved troops around- some went to Iraq, and others stayed in Syria. 

Why the hell did Trump dispatch troops to protect the Saudi Kingdom? This idea that Trump is pulling troops out of the Middle East is fascinating because it looks so far like the amount of American troops in the Middle East has increased under Trump.'


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 29, 2019)

Syriusly said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



We need all the troops, all over the world, to come home. We don't need to be in other nations and policing the world. We need not spill the blood of Americans in foreign countries.


----------



## Syriusly (Nov 29, 2019)

f
The people Republicans are saying that want slavery in America. 

Can it be any clearer by African Americans shun the GOP party?


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 29, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


We could have been helping our allies negotiate a peaceful settlement that promotes their general welfare as allies, not simply "ceded the field to the Russians".


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 30, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Still won’t answer, dishonesty is your game.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 5, 2019)

Syriusly said:


> f
> The people Republicans are saying that want slavery in America.
> 
> Can it be any clearer by African Americans shun the GOP party?




And the cities those people run....are nightmare hellscapes.........and they belong to the political party that owned slaves, sought to expand slavery, went to war and killed to keep slavery and when the Republicans killed enough democrats to make the democrats free their black slaves, the democrats instituted jim crow laws and started the kkk to hang free Blacks and their republican allies from trees.....then LBJ said wait, we can't murder enough Blacks to keep them from voting, we need to trick them into voting for the very party that owned them......and thus was created the Great Society...where black families were destroyed to enslave Blacks in democrat cities...


----------

